# При старте KDE виснет комп, а GNOME стартует без проблем

## touch

При запуске KDE комп виснет наглухо, хотя GNOME стартует без проблем. Пробовал 

# emerge --unmerge kde

# emerge kde -k

не помогает, может потому что --unmerge оставляет какие-то файлы: сам видел, что после него остаются папки kde причём не в /usr/portage/  :Confused: 

Кто знает как полностью снести kde? Может как-то вручную, чтобы переставить заново?

Gentoo-2004.3, дерево портежей не обовлялось, kernel-2.6

----------

## WI

 *touch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> При запуске KDE комп виснет наглухо, хотя GNOME стартует без проблем. Пробовал 
> 
> 

 

Он сразу вис, или кто-то чего то поменял? На каком этапе виснет? Логи смотрел (кдм,хдм,x)? о 

 *touch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --unmerge kde
> 
> # emerge kde -k
> ...

 

emerge kde -k - это подъем кде из бинаря. А бинарь под Вашу платформу точен? 

А еще полезно делать etc-update, он конфиги меняет при правильном ответе.

 *touch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> не помогает, может потому что --unmerge оставляет какие-то файлы: сам видел, что после него остаются папки 
> 
> 

 

По настройкам смотри на генто.орг в русских доках установку кде, там писано где кде светится и как запускается.

В домашних каталогах настройки есть для юзера. 

В usr  есть каталог кде

Вообще по хорошему, тормозить надо иксы и пытаться запускать кде из консоли вручную, 

а не автоматом как обычно, внимательно смотреть консоль, оно обычно ругается достаточно внятно.

За это у нас отвечает дай бог памяти /etc/rc.conf.

----------

## mobILL

 *touch wrote:*   

> При запуске KDE комп виснет наглухо, хотя GNOME стартует без проблем. Пробовал 
> 
> # emerge --unmerge kde
> 
> # emerge kde -k
> ...

 

Таже фигня. А всё началось с установки KDE-3.4.0

----------

## WI

Вы ИМХО разработчики, наверно.

Чем вам старый то не угодил?

----------

## Double

 *Quote:*   

> Таже фигня. А всё началось с установки KDE-3.4.0

 обратите внимание на   пост и если останутся проблемы - тогда  сюдаLast edited by Double on Wed Apr 27, 2005 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viy

 *Double wrote:*   

>  пост WI от Ср Апр 27, 2005 8:47 am

 

Нет у меня поста с указанной датой и временем. Наверно потому, что я в другой временной зоне.

Поэтому, чтобы было проще, лучше использовать прямые линки на посты. Подсмотреть линк можно, если навести мышку на иконку (в виде листика бумаги) рядом с надписью "Добавлено" в заголовке поста. В нашем случае, это был этот пост, если я не ошибаюсь.

----------

## Double

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *Double wrote:*    пост WI от Ср Апр 27, 2005 8:47 am 
> 
> Нет у меня поста с указанной датой и временем. Наверно потому, что я в другой временной зоне.
> 
> Поэтому, чтобы было проще, лучше использовать прямые линки на посты. Подсмотреть линк можно, если навести мышку на иконку (в виде листика бумаги) рядом с надписью "Добавлено" в заголовке поста. В нашем случае, это был этот пост, если я не ошибаюсь.

 

все-все уже поправил  :Smile: 

----------

## touch

Бинари со стандартного CD c пакажами, там думаю они под самые распространённые платформы (моя оригинальностью не отличается stage3-pentium3), запускаю Х обычно из консоли, а виснет на Integarted peripherals сейчас, а раньше висла на Loading Desktop. Нарыл тут на форуме ссылку на  unclepine , попал на неё с  Как удалить Gnome . Думаю попробовать, но сначала снесу наверно /usr/kde/ и папки с настройками,  кстати в русской доке я про это ничего не нашёл .  :Wink: 

----------

## Double

 *touch wrote:*   

> Бинари со стандартного CD c пакажами, там думаю они под самые распространённые платформы (моя оригинальностью не отличается stage3-pentium3), запускаю Х обычно из консоли, а виснет на Integarted peripherals сейчас, а раньше висла на Loading Desktop. Нарыл тут на форуме ссылку на  unclepine , попал на неё с  Как удалить Gnome . Думаю попробовать, но сначала снесу наверно /usr/kde/ и папки с настройками,  кстати в русской доке я про это ничего не нашёл . 

 

невижу смысла сносить под чистую если ставишь один и тот же пакет на одну и туже систему из бинарников все равно  один и тот же файл ляжет в одно и тоже место вот удалить конфиги другое дело но для этого хватит удалить ~/kde* примерно так  по идее называется ппапка для определенного юзера а подробней можно что именно за ошибку что вывалит кде если стартануть иксы а из них уже кде?

----------

## touch

 *Double wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Таже фигня. А всё началось с установки KDE-3.4.0 обратите внимание на   пост и если останутся проблемы - тогда  сюда

 

Простите это куда ?  :Wink: 

----------

## touch

 *Double wrote:*   

>  *touch wrote:*   Бинари со стандартного CD c пакажами, там думаю они под самые распространённые платформы (моя оригинальностью не отличается stage3-pentium3), запускаю Х обычно из консоли, а виснет на Integarted peripherals сейчас, а раньше висла на Loading Desktop. Нарыл тут на форуме ссылку на  unclepine , попал на неё с  Как удалить Gnome . Думаю попробовать, но сначала снесу наверно /usr/kde/ и папки с настройками,  кстати в русской доке я про это ничего не нашёл .  
> 
> невижу смысла сносить под чистую если ставишь один и тот же пакет на одну и туже систему из бинарников все равно  один и тот же файл ляжет в одно и тоже место вот удалить конфиги другое дело но для этого хватит удалить ~/kde* примерно так  по идее называется ппапка для определенного юзера а подробней можно что именно за ошибку что вывалит кде если стартануть иксы а из них уже кде?

 

Да ничего не вываливает комп просто виснет НАГЛУХО на Splash Screen , даже мышь не шевелится   :Smile: 

----------

## Double

 *Quote:*   

> Да ничего не вываливает комп просто виснет НАГЛУХО на Splash Screen , даже мышь не шевелится  

  именно комп? ты уверен? или все-таки  отезжает именно клава с мышой? например  зати на машинку по ssh тоже нельзя?

----------

## dish

Так ты как KDE стартуешь? Из графического логина? Если так, попробуй из консоли startkde.

А в логах есть что-нибудь?

----------

## touch

Зайти на комп по ssh нет возможности: машина домашняя на модеме. Проблему решал так:

# emerge --depclean

перестал запускаться даже Gnome  :Smile:  (может и что-то ещё X-овое но проверить пока не успел)

# emerge --unmerge kde 

# rm -rf /root/.kde (и все папки снастройками которые имеют хоть какое-то отношение к KDE)

# emerge --usepkg kde

И тут появилась странная ошибка:

Calculating dependehcies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-3.3.0 to /

>>> extracting info

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh line 1560: /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kde-3.3.0/kde-3.3.0.ebuild: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kde-3.3.0 failed .

Мои действия:

# cp /usr/portage/kde-base/kde/kde-3.3.0.ebuild /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kde-3.3.0/

# emerge --usepkg kde

Ошибка исчезла!

# startx

После чего KDE радостно приветствовало меня мастером настройки рабочего стола  :Smile: 

Кто знает что это за директория /var/db/pkg/ и почему получилось так что No such file or directory?

----------

## viy

 *touch wrote:*   

> Кто знает что это за директория /var/db/pkg/ и почему получилось так что No such file or directory?

 

В этой директории portage хранит базу установленных пакетов. Почему получилось, что нет такого файла --- я не знаю.

Но копировать туда ebuild --- однозначно неправильно!

Я думаю, что помогло скорее то, что ты снес /root/.kde...

----------

## touch

 *viy wrote:*   

>  В этой директории portage хранит базу установленных пакетов. Почему получилось, что нет такого файла --- я не знаю.
> 
> Но копировать туда ebuild --- однозначно неправильно!
> 
> 

 

То есть если я правильно понял уже установленных ? Если так то после 

# emerge --unmerge 

пакета там быть не должно ?

----------

